# Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?



## Leech (24. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen liebe Forumisten und Forumistinnen,

heute morgen sitze ich hier entspannt im Büro, da ruft mich ein Arbeitskollege an: "Schau doch mal in deinen Schreibtischschrank!"
Schublade auf, guckt mir hier eine Pose entgegen.
Nach 2 Minuten Recherche habe ich jetzt herausgefunden, dass dieses Teil eine Futterpose (von Behr) ist, in der man Maden an der Wasseroberfläche präsentiert.
Da nun demnächst ja die Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander anstehen meinte er, er will mit mir zusammen jetzt diese Pose antesten.
Gibt es hier Erfahrungen in dem Bereich 'Futterpose'?
In welchem Gewässertyp, Tiefe usw man sie effektiv einsetzt?
Maden hänge ich sonst maximal an den Haken auf Grundblei, um am Boden zu präsentieren...aber das mit der Oberfläche erscheint mir spanisch. ;+


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*

Hi!
Die rieseln aus der Pose und sinken zum Grund.
Irgendwo dazwischen sollte sich dein Köder befinden... .
Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*

Ich war mal bei einem Forellen-Wettangeln bei den Amerikanern. 
Eine der wenigen Regelungen war "no Madenwimmer". 

Daraus schließe ich, dass so ein Madenschwimmer gerade auf Regenbogenforellen ne ziemlich gute Sache sein kann  

Wirkliche Erfahrungen wie man mit einem Madenschwimmer am besten angelt habe ich aber noch nicht - das steht auch bei mir noch auf dem Programm #6


----------



## Leech (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Die rieseln aus der Pose und sinken zum Grund.
> Irgendwo dazwischen sollte sich dein Köder befinden... .
> Petri



Meinste, man könnte es sogar versuchen, wenn man zwei Ruten stehen hat..eine Rute mit Madenpose einwerfen. Eine ohne in die Nähe der Madenrute bringen.
Und dann bei, angenommen, 1,50 m Wasssertiefe an einer Rute den Köder auf 50 cm Wassertiefe anbieten und den anderen knapp über Grund?



> Ich war mal bei einem Forellen-Wettangeln bei den Amerikanern.
> Eine der wenigen Regelungen war "no Madenwimmer".
> 
> Daraus schließe ich, dass so ein Madenschwimmer gerade auf Regenbogenforellen ne ziemlich gute Sache sein kann
> ...



Interessant zu wissen. Danke dafür


----------



## hecht99 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*

Ich habe zu gewissen Zeiten auch ne Futterpose im Einsatz, nämlich beim Raubfischangeln auf Hecht und Zander. Die Pose wird mit Semmelbrösel und Maden gefüllt und an lauen Sommerabenden hat man ein derartiges Gewimmel rund um die Pose... Ein auf Vorfachlänge angebotener Köfi verfehlt dann selten die Wirkung.

 Modelle, die fein genug fürs Friedfischangeln sind, hab ich aber noch nicht entdecken können. Evtl. sind da die Engländer weiter, die Gemeinsamkeiten mit Pelletwagglern (gibt es mit Futterspirale am Fuß), mit denen in Karpfenteichen im Mittelwasser gefischt werden, sind ja nicht von der Hand zu weißen.


----------



## Leech (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ich habe zu gewissen Zeiten auch ne Futterpose im Einsatz, nämlich beim Raubfischangeln auf Hecht und Zander. Die Pose wird mit Semmelbrösel und Maden gefüllt und an lauen Sommerabenden hat man ein derartiges Gewimmel rund um die Pose... Ein auf Vorfachlänge angebotener Köfi verfehlt dann selten die Wirkung.
> 
> Modelle, die fein genug fürs Friedfischangeln sind, hab ich aber noch nicht entdecken können. Evtl. sind da die Engländer weiter, die Gemeinsamkeiten mit Pelletwagglern (gibt es mit Futterspirale am Fuß), mit denen in Karpfenteichen im Mittelwasser gefischt werden, sind ja nicht von der Hand zu weißen.



Diese Behr Futterpose hat jetzt irgendwie so um die 15 Gram Tragkraft. Jenzi bietet eine mit 10g Tragkraft an.
Und diese Waggler hab ich tatsächlich auch schon mal gesehen. Von Matrix geht das bis 4g runter. Ggf könnte man die Teile mit eigenen Löchern 'modifizieren".


----------



## ramrod1708 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*

Hab ihr da mal nen Link zu der Futterpose? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*

Hallo ramrod,
hier die 2 gängigsten Modelle. 
Einmal mit eingebauten Futterkorb für Teig etc. und einmal mit "Madenspender":
https://www.gerlinger.de/posen-bissanzeiger/posen/futterposen


----------



## Leech (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*



ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Hab ihr da mal nen Link zu der Futterpose?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk



Bitteschön.
Link zur Futterpose (Bild)



> Hallo ramrod,
> hier die 2 gängigsten Modelle.
> Einmal mit eingebauten Futterkorb für Teig etc. und einmal mit "Madenspender":
> https://www.gerlinger.de/posen-bissa...en/futterposen



Ja. Das sind die anderen Modelle, die ich schon einmal gesehen hatte. Meine ist die oben laut Link.


----------



## Minimax (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*

Moin,
 es gibt auch eine Waggler Variante des Konzepts von Middy, ist vermutlich etwas feiner als die 15g Bojen:

https://www.friedfischen.de/Middy-Carp-Feeder-Float-Nr-2.html

 habe auch so eine rumliegen, aber noch nie getestet, ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen das die gut auszubleien sind bzw. ne feine Bissanzeige gewährleisten, aber wer weis? Auf Nahdistanz würde ich immer das Katapult vorziehen.
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Leech (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*



Minimax schrieb:


> aber wer weis?



Genau darum will ich es ausprobieren. 
Zu verlieren hab ich eh nix. Die Pose hat er mir ja hingelegt. Kosten gegen 0€.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*

@Leech
Ich finde das vor allem auch für etwas "aktivere" Fische wie etwa Barsche oder Rotfedern sehr interessant. Könnte mir auch vorstellen die Kammer mit Dendrobena-Würmern zu füllen etc. 

Das Konzept ist doch eigentlich klasse - verwunderlich dass fast niemand damit angelt (ich auch nicht  )


----------



## Leech (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Leech
> Ich finde das vor allem auch für etwas "aktivere" Fische wie etwa Barsche oder Rotfedern sehr interessant. Könnte mir auch vorstellen die Kammer mit Dendrobena-Würmern zu füllen etc.
> 
> Das Konzept ist doch eigentlich klasse - verwunderlich dass fast niemand damit angelt (ich auch nicht  )



Kann mir vorstellen, wenn man das Ganze mit Gummibändern fixiert als "Feststellpose" anbringt, den Korb mit Maden füllt und dann knapp unter der "Feststellpose" eine beim Einrollen "pendelnde" Maden präsentiert, könnte da durchaus einiges passieren. Funktioniert auf Barsch bereits mit normaler Feststellpose und Wurm super.
Ich schreib mir das mal auf die Projekt-Liste.


----------



## sprogoe (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*

Die heutigen Futter/Madenposen scheinen ja so gebaut zu sein, daß bei einem Biß die gesammte Pose abtaucht. Das könnte ev. wirklich einen größeren Widerstand für den Fisch bedeuten. Ich habe noch eine Madenpose von DAM aus den 90er Jahren.
Da wird der Schwimmkörper durch den abnehmbaren Bodendeckel mit Maden gefüllt und bildet so schon ein hohes WG von 12,5 g für weite Würfe. Der Deckel ist drehbar, so vergrößern oder verkleinern sich die Schlitze und es krabbeln mehr oder weniger Maden aus dem Körper. Die Antenne selber hat eine Tragkraft von 2 g und nur diese taucht beim Biß ab, der Körper bleibt an der Oberfläche. Richtig ausgebleit bietet die Antenne so gut wie keinen Widerstand. Ich habe die früher öfter eingesetzt und tatsächlich versammeln sich nach einiger Zeit Fische an oder dicht unter der Oberfläche.
So sieht das Teil aus:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Leech (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Posenangeln mit Maden-Futterpose?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Die heutigen Futter/Madenposen scheinen ja so gebaut zu sein, daß bei einem Biß die gesammte Pose abtaucht. Das könnte ev. wirklich einen größeren Widerstand für den Fisch bedeuten. Ich habe noch eine Madenpose von DAM aus den 90er Jahren.
> Da wird der Schwimmkörper durch den abnehmbaren Bodendeckel mit Maden gefüllt und bildet so schon ein hohes WG von 12,5 g für weite Würfe. Der Deckel ist drehbar, so vergrößern oder verkleinern sich die Schlitze und es krabbeln mehr oder weniger Maden aus dem Körper. Die Antenne selber hat eine Tragkraft von 2 g und nur diese taucht beim Biß ab, der Körper bleibt an der Oberfläche. Richtig ausgebleit bietet die Antenne so gut wie keinen Widerstand. Ich habe die früher öfter eingesetzt und tatsächlich versammeln sich nach einiger Zeit Fische an oder dicht unter der Oberfläche.
> So sieht das Teil aus:
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Schöne Bilder. Danke Siggi. Da sieht man mal...
Fortschritt scheint nicht immer hilfreich zu sein, zumindest was "Posentechnologie" angeht. #6


----------

